# Starter mounting bolts



## icefish2 (Jan 24, 2019)

I bought a used ariens snowblower, model 932101 (824), and the starter has been removed. I have the starter, but no mounting bolts......anyone know what size to buy?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

They might been 1/4-20, and very short, like under 1/2. Look up the parts by the engine number, sometimes they list the bolt size.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Icefish2

Try looking here: https://www.google.com/search?q=tec...rome..69i57.6791j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

If it is a Tecumseh Snow king it is a 1/4-20. If it is a newer Asian made engine probably an M6x1.0. Any Hardware store worth its weight in salt should be able to set you up with bolts that work. Use the longest bolts you can fit into the tapped hole. You should try to have at least 3/8" deep of engagement. 1/2" is better if you can.



There was a recent thread here on the starter bolts loosening on a Snow King engine whose threads became damaged. Apparently form over tightening. The block is Aluminum so you want to make sure you do not over tighten them as they will strip out and you will be looking to helicoil.


----------



## icefish2 (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks guys....will get 3/8 & 1/2.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Don't be afraid to add a washer or two or grind a bit off of the bolts to get enough engagement. Good Luck.


----------

